# 6 major companies to test drill in the U.P.



## Chris Raymond (Jul 15, 2004)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Its the least inhabited county up here?


Not necessarily...you might want to consider Keweenaw County. FWIW, bring back the mines...we need industry up here.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Okay, in size it's the least populated.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Okay, in size it's the least populated.


If you don't count state prisoners as residents there are probably a few others in close competition for the lowest population density title. :lol:

-na


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

> I'm not opposed to having some mines. But when we say let's do I think we need to ask a few questions. When do we say enough? Are they allowed anywhere? Do we allow a bunch right away or do we only allow a few so we can see how it goes? Do we limit the number of operations? Do we only allow each company to have one mine operational. When it's complete and the site is returned to it's natural state they will be granted there next request?


I can't beleive that others on this SPORTMAN site don't have these concerns or have thoughts on it. I think that the lack of forethought on how we will move forward with all of this is what scares me the most. Is that most here believe that "what ever" is O.K.?

I would have hoped for a little more concern on how we go forward. Especially from WAUB-MUKWA and others who will be most directly affected and love it up there and plan on never leaving.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

This thread has already had over 583 views, but only a few posts. I think that others have opinions, comments for/against/otherwise & concerns, but are just not wieghing in. I have been circling around this topic since the first test-drill took place. I don't live here, although I do have immediate family in this area b/n Ishpeming & Big Bay, and we have talked about this through the past few years with them and other local residents including HMC & tribal members, and while their opinions vary, many are saying, "why take the chance here?". I have to admit, that my first thoughts were that I was all for the mining, but commented that the eco-terrorists would be whining en-force. I am still looking at this from all angles, pro/con/mixture, and have at times been for the mining, trusting that all will be done to prevent a catastrope, and at other times been a whining eco-terrorist. This particular area of the UP is very near and dear to me. The next 10 years will tell the tale.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I am split on the issue, I know I will finish my school here but after that I don't know where I will end up. Realistically I may actually be able to stay and work here, my major being environmental policy. I have been watching the issue but haven't really decided on whether or not I think a mine should go in. I am all for responsible mining, because the area could definitely use a boost, but on the otherhand I think the area should be protected because it is unique and you have to draw the line somewhere. I will make up my mind at some point, but I have been bouncing back and forth on the issue ever since they started.


----------

